# Can my wife work in canada if i am here on a temp work visa



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone I have a job offer and if I have a temporary work visa can my wife work while she is over here with me, ie can she just go and get a job once we are over here! Cheers guys


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Why wouldn't she?*



simonlacey said:


> Hi everyone I have a job offer and if I have a temporary work visa can my wife work while she is over here with me, ie can she just go and get a job once we are over here! Cheers guys


Just guessing, but if you needed a work visa, then she probably does too, at least to work legally.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonlacey said:


> Hi everyone I have a job offer and if I have a temporary work visa can my wife work while she is over here with me, ie can she just go and get a job once we are over here! Cheers guys


She will need a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit). See page 87 of http://www.cic.gc.ca/English/resources/manuals/fw/fw01-eng.pdf

I believe these can be issued by Immigration when you land together. If not you can probably go around the flagpole to activate one.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My husband is here in canada on a work permit and i got an open work permit on the back of his at port of entry


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

If your husbands job is low skilled you may not qualify for a spouse work permit. When you get to the port of entry ( airport) when you show your passport your husband has to say he wants a work permit and they will direct you to Immigration control. Tell them there when they have processed your husbands work permit that you want a spouse permit. They should issue you with one there and then if his job is not a low skill grade job.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope my job is not low skilled I am a head cheese maker, within Canada there is hardly any trained cheese makers. I currently own my own business in the uk and my wife is a regional manager for the uk's largest drug and alcohol provider , strange this week I have had another job offer in adelaide !


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

my husband is here on a work permit, i got my permit when i went to immigration on arriving in Canada. Its an open permit and cost $150 for 2 years. It took all of about 20 minutes to be granted as i had filled in the paperwork prior as his company sent it all through before we left UK.


----------

